# Poets Just Can't Be Pleased



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 13, 2015)

Poets just can't be pleased
no matter how you try to appease
we’ll search for your nits
and throw hissy fits
if you screw up an i before e.

God forbid you tell and don’t show
we won’t shrink from letting you know
your imagery's lacking
and your face deserves smacking
then move on to dissecting your flow.

Make sure your punctuation is right
‘cause us piranhas don’t nibble, we bite 
be mindful of caps
or your knuckles, we’ll rap
then complain your clichés are trite.

Beware redundancy, it’s a killer
as is wordiness caused by filler
kindly get to the point
and keep our noses in joint
repetition is surely no thriller.

Corrupt syntax makes us see red
we abhor rhymes being force fed
if your meter has bumps
you’ll take your lumps
as we converge as a whole on your thread.

And if you haven't a single clue
our standard advice to you
is to read published work
so you won't seem a jerk
suck it up and skip the boohoos.

No, poets just can't be pleased
so kindly receive our replies with ease.
We mean no disrespect
and your work’s not abject
pursuit of perfection has us diseased.


----------



## escorial (Oct 13, 2015)

amusing and yet critical...one expects it to have..100% correct punctuation but for me either way is ok..enjoyed


----------



## xiaoman (Oct 13, 2015)

Wonderful! I love it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 13, 2015)

LMAO... seriously... you nailed that pesky quirk that torments, teases and terrorizes poets...faaabulous...


----------



## Sonata (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you for the first laugh of the day!


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 14, 2015)

I dare anyone to provide a critique for that poem


----------



## jpatricklemarr (Oct 14, 2015)

Very meta, my friend.  I enjoyed it. I feel the rhythm could be tightened here or there, but the truth and humor of the piece shines through. Good to read your work again. It's been too long.


----------

